# Galveston Tarpon Trip 9-4-09



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

My neighbor Glen and I met up with my good friend Capt. Chris on Friday morning for our first Tarpon trip and had a banner day. Fished off Galveston with mainly **** pops and a few shad in 30-45' of water. Wind was up a bit out of the ENE when we first headed out but finally calmed down towards the end of the day. We marked a bunch of bait and some large fish on the fish finder so Capt. Chris set out the lines and we trolled. Got into some very large Jacks and Bull Reds to start the day. Then out of no where the first Tarpon arrived. It hit like a frieght train as I pulled the rod out of the rod holder. Smoked line for about 10 seconds and then skied into the air about 50-75 yards off the boat, shook violently and thru the hook. It was my first Tarpon ever. What an adrenaline rush. 

Lines back out and we began to troll again. Had some tarpon come up and roll behind the boat. What a cool sight. Wind continued to pick up and bit and the current was running pretty hard so we switched over to drifting. More boats showed up so Capt Chris decided to make a run back to where we had marked a bunch of bait earlier. Setup the rods for a drift and thru out a line with shad for a bit to keep us entertained with spinners, blacktips, bulls, spainsh macks, etc. Once the gafftop showed up we quickly pulled up and headed back west some more. 

We ran across three large schools of baitfish on top of the water and quickly setup for a slow troll. By this time the wind had died to nothing and this was going to be payoff for a hard days work. We jumped 3 Tarpon and landed 2 over the next two hours. I landed the first one which was around 100-120lbs. This one took off like a cannon and almost spooled me in a few seconds. Chris hit the engine and we gained enough line back to fight the fish. Then Glen landed the next one which was bigger than mine. PRobably 120-150lbs. Then the third one came. We thought we had a double hookup as two of the four rods started singing. I picked up the first rod and Capt Chris the other (Glen was closing a deal on a warehouse and couldn't get off the phone). Mine took off and stayed under for a while. Capt Chris got his close to the boat and ID'd it as a bull shark which we thought was what I had as well. then the jump came about 75yds off the boat and it was big. Chris quickly popped the shark off and turned focus to the big boy that had just skied into the air. I probably fought it for about 30 min. Glen wrapped his deal up and I passed the rod to him. We got the Tarpon close and estimated 160-190lbs. Then he broke free. We were whooped. It was about 4pm and Glen and I needed to get back to Hou so we left them biting. 

It was a fantastic first trip and I'm definetly hooked! A huge thanks goes to Capt Chris Jamail from Glen and I for always keeping us entertained on our trips. You put us on the fish as always. Thanks man!

Pics below

John


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

few more pics


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Good report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Good job guys! Thanks for the pictures! Chris Jamail is a class act and a fine gentleman. Team Strike Pro!


----------



## hankbass (Mar 26, 2008)

great pics! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

Got Love it. Nice Pics also.

Capt. Robert Liebert
(281)-799-5728
www.greenwaterguideservice.com


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*tarpon*

Awesome job guys! Thanks for the report. I needed that.


----------



## bigdogpeter (Mar 15, 2005)

Great report and even better photos. Several weeks ago chased poons all day and no takers. Good to know they are finally hitting bait and or lures.


----------



## williamdailey (Mar 24, 2009)

good to know you're hooked - great post and great pictures


----------

